# did i screw up? Stock question.



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have a 75 gal im stocking. 
The orignal stock list i had made form the advice of this forum was 
Xystichromis Kyoga Flameback 
Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis"
Astatotilapia latifasciata
Paralabidochromis chromogynos
1m:4f for each

Somehow i made the mistake of buying 
Pundamilia sp. "blue bar" instead of Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis"
i mostly blame my impulsive in buying fish but also google lol

Anyways is this going to be a problem? so my stock would look like this
Xystichromis Kyoga Flameback 
Pundamilia sp. "blue bar" 
Astatotilapia latifasciata
Paralabidochromis chromogynos
1m:4f for each


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh for the record i have yet to buy the Astatotilapia latifasciata. But plan on it within the next week or two


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Whether one Victorian cichlid species will get along with another species is far from an absolute truth. One hobbyist will have success with a mixture while another won't. The size of the tank, the stocking level, the setup, and the individual fish temperament all come into play. Since you already made the purchase I'd suggest you just live with it and see how it goes. Your blue bar might or might not get along with the others. It's not a mixture that I would be afraid to try myself if I wasn't trying to breed them.

Kevin


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay that does make me feel better! I dont intend to breed them, im sure they will so ill deal with that then. I was just going from a cookie cutter stock and switched up the two fish. Any recommendations on what would give me the best chance of success? Thanks


----------

